# My decent size collection



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've grown my collection since i've joined Specktra lol and here's what ive got, if you want to know the name of any of the products just let me know

Before Specktra:







After Specktra:


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 21, 2006)

that's a great start! look what specktra does to us mac fanatics!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 21, 2006)

great stuff


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 22, 2006)

oh, man, we're such enablers, aren't we?

congratulations! you have some lovely colors.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool collection, Yes specktra is no good!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 22, 2006)

ive got some more stuff added to it lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 22, 2006)

lol!! gotta love specktra for spending your money! he he
nice collection


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Awwww, peer pressure =)


----------

